# is splash screen support in the default kernel?



## doughy (Mar 22, 2017)

Does anyone know if splash screen support is compiled into the default kernel?  I tried getting some of the screensavers to work but have had no success.


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Mar 22, 2017)

Support is compiled into the GENERIC kernel, yes, but the splash screen and console screensaver only work with the legacy sc(4) video console, whereas the next-generation vt(4) video console is the default on all systems that allow it.


----------



## doughy (Mar 22, 2017)

does that mean there is no way to use splash screens and console screensavers?


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 22, 2017)

If your system is booting using UEFI or uses any of the KMS drivers (i915kms or radeonkms) then yes, there is currently no way to use splash screens or console screensavers.


----------

